# Javiersc HT



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello everybody:

I have been a member of this board for quite some time and I believe that is time to show what I have learned here.

This is a list of what I have:

Pre: Onkyo PRSC 5508
Amp: 12 x Hypex UC400 DIY 
Eq: 2 x MiniDsp 8x8
Speakers: JBL Synthesis 1400, 880, 800
SW: 2 x JBL 1500 / 2 x HUM JBL GTO1514
Projector: JVC DLA X35
Oppo 95
HTPC

Here are some pics of the gear:

This is the amplifier section with the Hypex modules and the MiniDsp 8x8








[/IMG]

I have 2 HUM SW like this one in the room










This is the front row of speakers...










I have another set of DIY SW










A couple more pictures



















I have taken many ideas from this forum and this room may look familiar to some people 

Thanks for your comments

Best regards,

Javiersc


----------



## Medi0gre (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! That's a gorgeous room. Good job. 
What are you using for treatments on the ceiling?


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Sorry. I just realised the 5 post rule. I will fix that


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Great looking room, Javier! Very clean, crisp lines, and great overall feel. I'll have to do some reading on those Hypex units, they sound really interesting... especially when put into a chassis with the miniDSP units too.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

A very nice room..:T
Timber floors are not very good acoustically speaking and you really need to put down a thick rug, at least in the front between the seats and the screen..


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks great! I like your DIY MiniDSP box... DO you have anymore info on it?


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Owen Bartley said:


> Great looking room, Javier! Very clean, crisp lines, and great overall feel. I'll have to do some reading on those Hypex units, they sound really interesting... especially when put into a chassis with the miniDSP units too.


I think the MiniDSP Choice was one of the best that I have made. 

Having the amp section and eq section in the same box allows the rack to be cable free.

There are some new Hypex units which I truly recommend.

Best regards


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Prof. said:


> A very nice room..:T
> Timber floors are not very good acoustically speaking and you really need to put down a thick rug, at least in the front between the seats and the screen..



You are probably right and I may do it sometime in the future, I have done some testing putting some other rugs and to my ear could not distinguised any major improvement, but measurements are to be made.

Thanks !


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah really nice, clean, looking room, love the fact it's not over done,


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> Looks great! I like your DIY MiniDSP box... DO you have anymore info on it?


Let me know what info you might need, everything is on their website but gladly I will help if needed.

I am using 2 modules 8x8 the reason to do so is:

1) First unit :
a) I am using 6 channels for the front speaker which I am biamplifing in active eliminating the internal crossover of the left and right speakers as mentioned by JBL
b) 1 channel for the buttkicker
2) Second unit
a) Four subwoofers, 2 of them active (JBL Synthesis 1500)
b) 4 Surrounds

They have a very cool product, the MiniDsp DIRAC, but is not for me as I am firm believer in multisubs system.

Brgds


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Heath Cunningham said:


> Yeah really nice, clean, looking room, love the fact it's not over done,


Thanks, it was the prime objective.

I had a small renovation done a year ago because the speakers were hidden, but I was not too happy about the results

Brgds


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

javiersc said:


> Let me know what info you might need, everything is on their website but gladly I will help if needed.
> 
> I am using 2 modules 8x8 the reason to do so is:
> 
> ...


I mainly wanted to see the build process on it (I like pics :T)... What are you using for a power supply for the MiniDSPs? :T


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

In order to power the MiniDSP I used the same one they, pretty standard and you can buy it everywhere.

I have another set of pics, a friend of mine helped with everything














































I hope this is what you wanted !


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes. It looks great... Makes me wish I would have went with the DIY versions, as we are using T chip amps for our LCR horns. Originally I was going to have a friend build a multi channel T chip amp for my setup but I figured it would be easier to do everything separately. I love the way yours turned out, and wish I had gone that route. Do you have a link to the power supply you used for the MiniDSP?


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

It is a standard 12v 5A. It comes with the kit.

Brgds


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

javiersc said:


> It is a standard 12v 5A. It comes with the kit.
> 
> Brgds


If I was to buy this one would I cut the cable off and attach it to one of these, or is there a better way to power 3 2x4 MiniDSPs? I have a powered 6 port USB hub that i could disconnect from the PC also.


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello

May I ask why you want to power 3 minidsp 2x4. What exactly do you want to accomplish?

Brgds


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

javiersc said:


> Hello
> 
> May I ask why you want to power 3 minidsp 2x4. What exactly do you want to accomplish?
> 
> Brgds


I am using the MiniDSPs for my crossovers for my front 3 channels. I am currently planning on only using 1/2 of each as we are bi-amping, but I might decide to go with tri-amping if I am not happy with bi-amping... Hence using one for each channel.


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Well I have biamped my JBL 1400 and although I sensed a small difference, nothing to be very proud of.

Regarding the use of the USB that you mentioned, yes, as far as I know you can use that to power the MiniDsp, probably the easiest and cleanest solution that you have.

Take a look at the specifications in their web site but I have done it in the past.

Cheers !


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice room and very nice equipment. Now I have a feeling people will be looking at your pictures when they are deciding on how to do their rooms. It is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

orion said:


> Very nice room and very nice equipment. Now I have a feeling people will be looking at your pictures when they are deciding on how to do their rooms. It is absolutely gorgeous


Thanks !!


----------

